
Snowflake Archeology: Early computer animation (1960s) for the DEC PDP-1 - masswerk
https://www.masswerk.at/nowgobang/2019/snowflake-archeology
======
masswerk
For photos and videos of the program running on the CHM's restored PDP-1 see
this page at the DigiBarn website, which is, despite its title, for
significant parts about Snowflake:

[http://www.digibarn.com/history/06-09-21-Spacewar/](http://www.digibarn.com/history/06-09-21-Spacewar/)

